# Current state of djbdns

## dE_logics

The project appears dead.. there's just 1 developer; so I fail to understand how can this be better than BIND.

But support multithreading right?

----------

## Jaglover

IMO it just works. I've been using it for ages. I fail to see why you call it dead. It builds under latest operating systems, sounds like very live to me.

----------

## cach0rr0

remember the betamax? 

better technology, nobody used it, so nobody bothered releasing content for it

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, so I'll try it out. Thanks for the opinion.

----------

## cach0rr0

*shrug*

id opt for bind nowadays, but that's me. not djbdns's fault, but rather qmail's - after that experience i just wont touch anything the guy writes.

----------

